# What is your favorite Mexican/Tex-Mex food???



## mexican mama (Oct 22, 2009)

I want to find out what favorite Mexican/Tex-Mex food or recipe...im planning to compile a list so that I can incorporate it in my aunt's menu in her restobar....any suggestions will do


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 22, 2009)

Favorite Mexican: Carnitas or Carne Asada. Perfect Carnitas almost crispy outside and fall apart tender inside. Carne Asada seasoned and cooked over an open fire. 

Favorite Tex-Mex: Carne Guisada


----------



## Silversage (Oct 22, 2009)

Chile Relleno (con queso; no carne)


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 22, 2009)

Fish tacos!
burritos made with small chunks of slow cooked beef in a savory enchilada sauce!
Chili rellenos stuffed with cheese and ground beef!

Now I'm hungry....


----------



## Nyeer (Oct 22, 2009)

Beef fajitas! Delicious!


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm a sucker for a good cheese enchilada, verde or red.  With a side of rice and beans.  With a splotch of sour cream on top of all three   And a good  margarita...chips and lots of mild chunky salsa.  That's a perfect mexican dinner for me.  

I have only eaten Tex Mex once, not sure what I had, I think it was a ground beef steak of some sort, with sauce on top.  I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 22, 2009)

Without a doubt, my favorite is *chili rellanos* (_with the seeds removed_!)

But for a snack, I can eat my weight in shredded beef and cheese taquitos.

Good luck to your aunt and her restobar.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 22, 2009)

Fajitas Texanas. Yum!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 22, 2009)

fish tacos, hands down.


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 23, 2009)

*restobar*



GrillingFool said:


> as an aside, what the heck is a "restobar"? Sounds like the opposite of an energy bar to me, LOLOL
> 
> UPdate to add a definition found on the web:
> 
> ...


 

A restobar is a restaurant not only that has good food but also good drinks...its a popular term in the Philippines in which a place not only serves full course meals but can also be a place that serves alcohol and where you can hear good live music


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 23, 2009)

I appreciate your opinions y'all..thanks!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2009)

I appreciate the fact that you distinguished between Mexican and Tex-Mex! 

My problem is that it just depends on my mood at the time ... chicken enchiladas smothered in chili verde and topped with a queso blanco sauce and maybe a big dollop of sour cream, beef or pork enchiladas with chili con carne (the chili and meat sauce, not the chili con carne that is a soup/stew), tamales (any kind) ... chimichangas, tacos, you name it and I like it! 

My one favorite? The combination platter!


----------



## merstar (Oct 23, 2009)

Chicken or shrimp fajitas and chicken quesadillas.


----------



## Claire (Oct 27, 2009)

It is hard to choose, and yes, there are even more differentiations in Mexican (it's a pretty large country with regional styles of cooking) and US-Mex food (not just Tex-Mex, New Mexico and other states with that ethnic background have their own versions).  That said, my favorites are chile relleno and my cousin's New Mexico Green Chili Stew (which I'm about to make since my husband roasted a large batch of poblanos this fall).  My least favorite is a burrito that has rice in it.  Too much starch (I believe it was a place near the border in Texas and if I remember right, they called it Jalisco style, but it's been a number of years, so I wouldn't swear to it).  Just too much starch.


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 28, 2009)

*rice in a burrito*



Claire said:


> It is hard to choose, and yes, there are even more differentiations in Mexican (it's a pretty large country with regional styles of cooking) and US-Mex food (not just Tex-Mex, New Mexico and other states with that ethnic background have their own versions).  That said, my favorites are chile relleno and my cousin's New Mexico Green Chili Stew (which I'm about to make since my husband roasted a large batch of poblanos this fall).  My least favorite is a burrito that has rice in it.  Too much starch (I believe it was a place near the border in Texas and if I remember right, they called it Jalisco style, but it's been a number of years, so I wouldn't swear to it).  Just too much starch.



It can be too starchy at times when there is too much rice in the burrito..one thing i learned is that when u want to add rice in a burrito I make sure that that rice is not oily,.,i like to fry the rice a bit with no oil coz it will lessen for the burrito to become starchy and heavy...poblano chillies are great,,,can be a very versatile ingredient.thanks for sharing


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Oct 28, 2009)

Fajitas Mexicanas, quesadillas and chimichangas (sp?)  The restaurant that we go to has this great goat cheese that is thinner than a typical nacho cheese but tastes AMAZING!!!  
Good luck with your restaturant!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 28, 2009)

Great topic, MM!  My fave is Flautas!  Chicken ones, to be exact.   Mmmmm youve given me a great idea of what to make this weekend!  Haven't had them in a long time.


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 29, 2009)

*thanks*



Mrs. Cuillo said:


> Fajitas Mexicanas, quesadillas and chimichangas (sp?)  The restaurant that we go to has this great goat cheese that is thinner than a typical nacho cheese but tastes AMAZING!!!
> Good luck with your restaturant!





thanks;;il tell my aunt...i do love chimichangas...its one of my favorite mexican/tex-mex food


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 29, 2009)

*flautas*



ChefJune said:


> Great topic, MM!  My fave is Flautas!  Chicken ones, to be exact.   Mmmmm youve given me a great idea of what to make this weekend!  Haven't had them in a long time.


craving for some flautas myself...


----------



## The kitchen sink (Nov 3, 2009)

Breakfast chilequiles with red sauce , Carne asada , Chile relleno con queso, shredded beef chimichanga. Carnitas and Carne asada tacos, the mexican style ones with the 2 little corn tortillas. Some kind of a Sangria cocktail too.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Nov 3, 2009)

I am yet to post a dish on here but I was reminded of one while making it!

Mexican style pintos. Slow cooked with veggies and spices and simmered until you just can't take it anymore.

No, not refried beans TexMex newbs!

I had these for lunch once with smoked chicken mole and just fell in love. It is still very vivid in my mind as it was the first time my wife and I felt that the kids were old enough to stay home alone while we went grocery shopping. My wife asked if I wanted lunch and we both started looking for fast food places. Then we realized that we DIDN'T have to eat out of paper near a playroom!!!


----------



## Hoot (Nov 3, 2009)

Carne Asada  y Chile Relleno


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 5, 2009)

*drinks*



The kitchen sink said:


> Breakfast chilequiles with red sauce , Carne asada , Chile relleno con queso, shredded beef chimichanga. Carnitas and Carne asada tacos, the mexican style ones with the 2 little corn tortillas. Some kind of a Sangria cocktail too.



Yes, sangrias are awesome and its a very festive drink


----------



## giggler (Nov 9, 2009)

I like chicken Flautas, that's Bar Food to me..

but I Really like Caldos (soups) like Caldo de Res, and of course Tortilla Soup..

it might depend on where you are opening your RestoBar..

fish tacos have not done very well here in Austin Tx.

Eric.


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 10, 2009)

*hi*



giggler said:


> I like chicken Flautas, that's Bar Food to me..
> 
> but I Really like Caldos (soups) like Caldo de Res, and of course Tortilla Soup..
> 
> ...




She is planning to open in Miami...I guess fish tacos isnt for Texans


----------



## kenmiller (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi there, Taco is my best Mexican food.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 8, 2019)

Tex-Mex beans.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 8, 2019)

Chimichangas. 

I really miss a restaurant we used to frequent called Chi-Chi's. They had a seafood chimi dish that was out of this world.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2019)

Just thought I'd mention, this thread was started in 2009 and the OP no longer comes around.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 8, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Just thought I'd mention, this thread was started in 2009 and the OP no longer comes around.



I know. But two other people posted today, so I was like "why not?"


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 8, 2019)

Okay, I'll go away now.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 8, 2019)

Please don't, Linda!  I think it's interesting when an old thread is resurrected. I never saw this one before. 

Gosh....choosing a fave TexMex or Mexican dish is like choosing which child is your fave.   If I have to pick one or two, I think it would be Huevos Rancheros, and tacos.  Or a version of chiles rellenos.  Or......


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 8, 2019)

I've never seen if before either... I don't think. Maybe I posted earlier in it and don't remember, lol.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 9, 2019)

That's like trying to pick a favorite tequila.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2019)

I was away from DC for about a year. I pulled up a thread with a recipe for my family's peach cream pie over the weekend. I also was dismayed to learned that not only had Addie passed away, but Pirate did as well. I have enjoyed reading the threads I missed.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 9, 2019)

CWS4322 said:


> I was away from DC for about a year. I pulled up a thread with a recipe for my family's peach cream pie over the weekend. I also was dismayed to learned that not only had Addie passed away, but Pirate did as well. I have enjoyed reading the threads I missed.



What??? Addie died?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> What??? Addie died?


PrincessFiona posted about it here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-254.html#post1597940


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 10, 2019)

taxlady said:


> PrincessFiona posted about it here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-254.html#post1597940



Oh my goodness. I had no idea 

And her son died as well? What happened there? Does anyone know?

Thank you for directing me to that conversation.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Oh my goodness. I had no idea
> 
> And her son died as well? What happened there? Does anyone know?
> 
> Thank you for directing me to that conversation.



Addie's post about losing her son: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-251.html#post1595175


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I know. But two other people posted today, so I was like "why not?"
> 
> [emoji38]





Linda0818 said:


> Okay, I'll go away now.


Don't be silly  There's no need to go anywhere. 





Cheryl J said:


> Please don't, Linda!  I think it's interesting when an old thread is resurrected. I never saw this one before.


The only reason I mentioned it is because in the past, people have posted responses or questions in old threads to people who no longer visit the forum, or at least haven't posted in many years. I'm not saying don't reopen old threads - just don't expect responses from inactive members.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 10, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Addie's post about losing her son: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/going-mia-75578-251.html#post1595175



I don't even know what to say to that, except how awful for her. My gawd, I can't even imagine what that must have been like. Very tragic.



GotGarlic said:


> Don't be silly  There's no need to go anywhere. The only reason I mentioned it is because in the past, people have posted responses or questions in old threads to people who no longer visit the forum, or at least haven't posted in many years. I'm not saying don't reopen old threads - just don't expect responses from inactive members.



Well, I didn't want to be annoying by keeping open an old thread when it seems to... well, annoy some people 

As for me, whether or not the original posters and OP are still here to comment is irrelevant. If I see a thread that interests me and it's currently active (whether or not it's a new or old thread) then I'll go ahead and toss in my $0.2.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 10, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> If I see a thread that interests me and it's currently active (whether or not it's a new or old thread) then I'll go ahead and toss in my $0.2.



I don't think anyone is blaming you for responding to an active thread.  Looking through the posts, I see that "kenmiller" is the first new response to a thread from 2009.  His post is "Hi there, Taco is my best Mexican food."  I wonder if he responded to some spambot that resurrected this old thread? And a moderator deleted the spam post?

Usually they're searching for some keywords and respond to the thread so that they increase the visibility/reference count for some website/blog they're promoting.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Well, I didn't want to be annoying by keeping open an old thread when it seems to... well, annoy some people [emoji38]
> 
> As for me, whether or not the original posters and OP are still here to comment is irrelevant. If I see a thread that interests me and it's currently active (whether or not it's a new or old thread) then I'll go ahead and toss in my $0.2.



I wasn't annoyed, and my post wasn't directed to you specifically. As I said, in the past, people have been confused by seeing old threads. It's cool that that's not the case with you, but it has happened. My only intention was to let people know not to expect a response. So keep tossing! [emoji38] Different perspectives make the forums interesting.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 10, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I wasn't annoyed, and my post wasn't directed to you specifically. As I said, in the past, people have been confused by seeing old threads. It's cool that that's not the case with you, but it has happened. My only intention was to let people know not to expect a response. So keep tossing! [emoji38] Different perspectives make the forums interesting.



I've actually done that in the past... posted in a thread and then realized the thread was started in 1852.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I've actually done that in the past... posted in a thread and then realized the thread was started in 1852.
> 
> [emoji38]


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 10, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


>



Right?

 

Oh well. It died fast enough. Which I was thankful for because that was embarrassing. People were probably like "Oh look at this newbie, she has no idea what the heck she's doing."

Anyway, speaking of Mexican food that's not really Mexican, I must admit I'm a Taco Bell addict. Wondering if anyone else here likes TB?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2019)

I prefer Taco John's, but it is a fairly local chain...far superior to Taco Bell.  That being said, I love our Mexican Restaurant in town, they have fantastic food and it is hard to choose a favorite.  Love their refries.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 10, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I prefer Taco John's, but it is a fairly local chain...far superior to Taco Bell.  That being said, I love our Mexican Restaurant in town, they have fantastic food and it is hard to choose a favorite.  Love their refries.



I've heard Taco John's is definitely better than Taco Bell. But we don't have those here.

We used to have a chain called Zantigo and they were so good. But they disappeared, so all we have left (as far as fast food Mexican) is Taco Bell.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Anyway, speaking of Mexican food that's not really Mexican, I must admit I'm a Taco Bell addict. Wondering if anyone else here likes TB?



I like Taco Bell, too. When I was a teenager, it was a great place to go with friends for an inexpensive lunch or dinner. Later, I learned to make more authentic Mexican and Tex/Mex food, but when I'm out shopping, I stop in for a snack or lunch.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 10, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I like Taco Bell, too. When I was a teenager, it was a great place to go with friends for an inexpensive lunch or dinner. Later, I learned to make more authentic Mexican and Tex/Mex food, but when I'm out shopping, I stop in for a snack or lunch.



My favorites there are, unfortunately, the most calorific. The taco salad, the Mexican pizza and the Crunchwrap are 3 of my favorite things from TB. But, most of the time, I get 2 steak soft tacos, Fresco style. I only get the calorific things on rare occasions.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 10, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I like Taco Bell, too. When I was a teenager, it was a great place to go with friends for an inexpensive lunch or dinner. Later, I learned to make more authentic Mexican and Tex/Mex food, but when I'm out shopping, I stop in for a snack or lunch.



Meant to ask you what you normally get from Taco Bell


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2019)

Very basic, lol I like to get the three hard-shell beef tacos with extra cheese. Then I get a few medium taco sauce packets, one for each taco.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 10, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Very basic, lol I like to get the three hard-shell beef tacos with extra cheese. Then I get a few medium taco sauce packets, one for each taco.



Basic, but yummy. I love the standard crunchy tacos. One time, maybe a couple years ago, I was craving those things. So I stopped at TB on my way home from work and bought one of the party packs (not sure if they still have those or not) that comes with 12 tacos I think? Anyway, I got home and was so hungry that I stood there and ate 3 of them in about 10 minutes, lol.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2019)

I used to adore Taco Bell in the 1960s. It was my first experience with Mexican food. One hard shell taco made a great, inexpensive snack on the way home from high school. It wasn't until decades later that I finally got to try authentic Mexican food. I don't think there are any Taco Bells here.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 11, 2019)

I had a Taco Bell on my route, back in the 80s, and some other carriers and I would meet there, maybe once a week, for lunch, and I would bring things to "spice up" the food with.  A high school kid that worked there used to eat the peppers I would bring in, then freak out from them, and go outside and clean up the parking lot in his "endorphin rush".  The manager loved it!   A  few months ago, a guy came up to me in a store, and said "Do you remember me?"  My wheels were spinning, and then he said something like "Ive changed a lot, but you still look the same".  Then he told me he was that kid, and I said  "Ooooohhhhh -I remember you! Do you still eat hot stuff?"  He told me he did, but not real hot stuff - that was probably the hottest stuff he ever had.  I told him to be glad I didn't grow back then, what I grow now. 

I don't even know what Taco Bell has now, but that was really the only fast food place I ever went to on a regular basis.  I'm glad I don't any more!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 11, 2019)

Homemade tamales are one of my favorites and I once made a black mole from scratch for chicken mole. We have two local places the we consider good Mexican food and Taco Bell isn't one of them.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 11, 2019)

Besides Huevo Rancheros Especial, my favotite would have to be my (in)famous breakfast chimichanga (https://youtu.be/6dCeAKgLitc) served with my special suces (https://youtu.be/6uz2pITonEs). I also love sopapillas(https://youtu.be/RK7mlncKipk), but you only find them in Texas, Arizona and New Mexico, not California. In fact, if you ask the typical Mexican resturant owner in So Cal, they never even heard of them!

Huevos Rancheros Especiale


Ingredients:

1 six-inch corn or flour tortilla
1 tsp butter
¼ cup Ranch Style Beans
2oz fresh chorizo 
1 egg
¼ cup salsa picante
Shredded Mexican style cheese blend
1 Tbs Crema Mexican (or sour cream)
1 Tbs guacamole
1 Tbs fresh cilantro, chopped

Instructions:

Heat Ranch Style Beans in a saucepan over medium heat. 

Melt 1 tsp butter in cast iron skillet or frying pan. Heat the tortilla in the skillet until lightly brown on both sides. Place the tortilla on a serving plate. 

Sauté the chorizo in a non-stick pan over medium heat until brown and crumbly. Spoon the Ranch Style Beans evenly over the tortilla and add the chorizo on top of the beans.

In the non-stick pan, cook an egg to your preference. Place the egg on top of the chorizo, sprinkle shredded cheese over the egg, add the salsa, Crema Mexican and/or guacamole, and garnish with fresh cilantro.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 12, 2019)

I love Taco Bell and I also love the tacos at Taco Time. The only problem with Taco Bell is I have to add cheese to everything they make. They've gotten really chintzy on cheese.

If I had to pick a fave at Taco Bell, though, it would have been their steak soft tacos with lime sauce. I still can't find a way to replicate that lime sauce. 

But my favorite Mexican food is chicken nachos. The chicken has to be spiced just right and so far I've only found two places that make them the way I like them. One place was in Minnesota and the other place is a little hole-in-the-wall restaurant in the town I'll be moving to. I also love refried beans, but again, they have to be taste a certain way. So far no one around where I live makes good refried beans. La Fonda in San Jose used to make great refried beans.


----------

